# Fetal Movement!!



## SDGsoap&dairy (May 23, 2010)

Just wanted to share: in the last week my Nubian Sam started building an udder and today I felt that goat-baby doing somersaults in there!   This is our first Nubian and will be our first kidding with her... I can't WAIT!


----------



## ksalvagno (May 23, 2010)

Good luck with the kidding. How many goats are you up to now?


----------



## SDGsoap&dairy (May 23, 2010)

Oh lord- dare I even say it out loud?  We have 8.  But our buckling is already sold and is heading home in a couple weeks when he's weaned.  So 7 plus whatever Sam's got hiding in that big belly of hers!  If it's a buckling we'll have a Nubian kid for sale soon.  (Hint Hint folks...)  If it's a doe then I suppose there's a good chance we have 8 goats.


----------



## SDGsoap&dairy (May 23, 2010)

One of the nice things about having so many is that they are so committed to helping me clear some pasture!  Our entire property (with the exception of the area surrounding our home) is mixed deciduous woodland and it's been great to have their help.  By this time next year we should have some actual GRASS!  Just look at them go...


----------



## ksalvagno (May 23, 2010)

I'll make you feel better. I have 18. I need to get my babies sold and I'm thinking about selling a couple of the older ones. I have 6 babies and plan to keep one and sell the other 5. I'm hoping to get myself back down to about 12.


----------



## SarahFair (May 23, 2010)

How far along is she?


----------



## Roll farms (May 23, 2010)

I won't tell y'all how many I have....I don't want 'cured' so I won't admit I have a problem....

I have to tell you, they're all cute but that Nub is gorgeous!


----------



## SDGsoap&dairy (May 23, 2010)

Thanks Roll!  She's a doll- what a fantastic temperament she has!  She's happiest when she's eating and when she's having her cheeks and neck stroked- and all the better if it's at the same time.  She's sweet without being pushy about it which, I've found, is my favorite kind of goat.  

I would be hard pressed not to retain if she has a doe this time around...


----------



## SDGsoap&dairy (May 25, 2010)

Might someone be able to remind me how close to kidding you stop feeling movement?  I can't remember and now that I'm looking I can't seem to find the info.  Thanks!

Nevermind- I found it.


----------



## Hollywood Goats (Jul 9, 2010)

n.smithurmond said:
			
		

> Might someone be able to remind me how close to kidding you stop feeling movement?  I can't remember and now that I'm looking I can't seem to find the info.  Thanks!
> 
> Nevermind- I found it.


How close to kidding do you stop feeling movement?


----------



## glenolam (Jul 9, 2010)

Yay!  I can't wait to see baby pics in a while!


----------



## greenfamilyfarms (Jul 9, 2010)

Is that a shadow or does she look a little "hollowed" out looking already?


----------



## SDGsoap&dairy (Jul 9, 2010)

I should have posted pics on this thread when she kidded but didn't think about it!  She had a single buckling two weeks ago tomorrow.
He's got his dam's awesome personality!


----------



## Hollywood Goats (Jul 9, 2010)

He is so cute!!


----------



## SDGsoap&dairy (Jul 9, 2010)

He is so available!


----------

